# Gordon Freeman spotted!!!!



## strider21 (Sep 11, 2008)

*www.shacknews.com/images/image-o-matic.x?/images/sshots/Screenshot/10698/10698_48c7161254f4d.jpg

What's the big deal you ask ...now what about this 

*i35.tinypic.com/256fu4g.jpg


so fellows prepare yourself for the headcrabs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2008)

zomg... wtf... lol.. what a find!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 11, 2008)

Hahaha very nice 

Now where is that crowbar...


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha , roflz. Nice one there.

/me runs to find some guns.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 11, 2008)

ROFL,SUPERB FIND !!!!


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108large.png


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 11, 2008)

cant belive my eyes, is that picture real !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> cant belive my eyes, is that picture real !!!!!!!!!!!!



*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh sh!t now I hope it doesn't turn out as HL


----------



## Bandu (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice find. Gordon Freeman to save mankind ... yet again 

And just in case, if the experiment discovers new life forms (as opposed to new particles and new dimensions), then they might as well call the next HL version as New Life


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2008)

lolz...the find of 21st Century, the saviour of manking is here...we r saved from the wraith of LHC


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 11, 2008)

Good one..


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

*Man!!*, How do you think _crazy_ like this........?


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

Bandu said:


> Nice find. Gordon Freeman to save mankind ... yet again


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png



Dragoon said:


> *Man!!*, How do you think _crazy_ like this........?


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


----------



## strider21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great people involved in the creation of the universe...now i know why we have good and bad


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

strider21 said:


> Great people involved in the creation of the universe...now i know why we have good and bad


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75large.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 11, 2008)

@prasath_amd, stop spamming every post/thread with your stupid smilies, this is your *only* warning.

Agreed it is nice when put in context but there is a limit. At your rate, half of every page will be just smilies. 

You have been *warned*!


----------



## Ambar (Sep 12, 2008)

hehe seen it earlier on sm other forum...nice pic tough


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 12, 2008)

saw it in engadget comments lol 

just give him a crowbar and its picture perfect 


_


----------



## sam_1710 (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice Find.. .


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 12, 2008)

freakin awesome!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 12, 2008)

Imagine the big bang experiment changing the universe....!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2008)

:digging a bunker for portal storms:


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 13, 2008)

LOLZZZ . The second photo with the g-man looks unreal though . 

Still remember the game :::
C'mon gordan into the test chamber . Move the food trolley into the beam. ****BOOOM***UNFORESEEN CONSEQUENCES.. Played the game recently . 

Cudn't play without cheats . SCARY . 

A question guys do we require oxygen masks on XEN ??


----------



## jigu (Sep 22, 2008)

superb, nice one friend.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

ROTFLMAO 

now give him a crowbar...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

ROFLMAO
Nice find


----------



## x3060 (Sep 24, 2008)

nice find lol....


----------



## nakulvit (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol... This should be fun..!


----------



## dead_eye (Sep 26, 2008)

AMAZING
what a find


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh man this is going too far
*cdsmedia.cern.ch/journal/article?i...lletin&category=News Articles&number=-2&ln=en


----------



## Ambar (Oct 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh man this is going too far
> *cdsmedia.cern.ch/journal/article?i...lletin&category=News Articles&number=-2&ln=en



+1 to u man ^^


----------



## Vivekd67 (Oct 28, 2008)

A landmark Discovery, nice find my friend


----------



## Ambar (Oct 28, 2008)

mods plzzz delete this stupid thread...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^^
lol I share your feelings mate 

probably a lock would do 

_


----------



## Ambar (Oct 28, 2008)

its really getting out of hands..pppl are spamming here...


----------

